# [HIDS] Ebuild Samhain / OSSEC

## totol

Bonjour,

Suite à des besoins personnels, je cherche un vrais HIDS.

J'ai pu noter que AIDE est présent dans portage mais pas Samhain ( qui l'était il y a 2 mois ) ni OSSEC.

Ces deux derniers étant mieux suivi que AIDE, j'aimerai pouvoir les installer.

Quelqu'un saurait-il pourquoi des ebuilds pour des logiciels si connu et indispensable dans certains domains n'existent pas ?

Après avoir regardé les anciens ebuilds de Samhain ainsi que les ports de freebsd (ces deux logiciels y sont), il n'y a pas l'air

d'y avoir quoique ce soit de complexe.

ToToLLast edited by totol on Tue Aug 24, 2010 7:08 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## guilc

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=150091

Il a disparu de portage car il y avait des bugs, et personne ne le maintenait, tout simplement.

----------

## totol

J'ai bien vu. Pour OSSEC aussi, il y a juste pas de mainteneur.

Je me demandais si quelqu'un connaissait un overlay où ce type d'ebuild serait présent en fait.

Mais je reste quand même perplexe quand à la non présence de ce type de paquet dans l'arbre portage.

ToToL

----------

## xaviermiller

As-tu jeté un oeil dans Google ? Je tombe sur des ebuilds postés dans le bugzilla de gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## totol

Oui, oui, j'ai fait le tour, mais je n'arrive pas à trouver une source d'ebuilds qui indiquerai qu'il y a un maintient derriere.

Je ne souhaite passer du temps dessus maintenant si c'est pour changer de logiciel dans 2 mois.

----------

## xaviermiller

En général, une recherche Google permet de trouver l'overlay qui maitient un paquet.

Si pas trouvé, pas d'overlay.

----------

## geekounet

Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## totol

C'est fait

----------

## xaviermiller

Pas à 100% : on ne met pas "non résolu"  :Wink: 

----------

## totol

vu ce post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-841097.html , j'aurai cru

----------

## xaviermiller

et vu ce poste ?  :Wink: 

----------

